# need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

looking for these valves i've search and search and cant find them i hoping one of you my know ware to get them plz and thankyou 
pics of the rim and valve 

















also looking for stock bbs rsII bolts to i know bfi has them but i want to keep it stock


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (deje5u5)*

46 hits not one thing this is not going to be good


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (deje5u5)*

77 hits nothing still


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

did you try tunershop?


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubTography)*

i did they dont got it also looking for spare bbs rxII bolts maybe someones got some spares ??


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (deje5u5)*

Maybe try the Mk3/4 forums?


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (Big Dac With Fries)*

just did still lookin


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Try Katja at TMTuning?


----------



## chaoticvr6 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (deje5u5)*

Nelson,
Silly question but BBS can't help here?
My old RS2's had those valves.
Bitch to get out... And don't lose that flat cover either...


----------



## NoVAslc (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: need bbs rsII hidden valve ?? help plz (chaoticvr6)*

Call bbs in Georgia. They are super nice and easy to deal with. If you don't get the phone number by tomorrow I'll post it when I get to work. I'm sure it's on their site though. I had to get some of the like that go onto an XKR. They'll know what you are talking about before you finish your sentence.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 2 spare 17in BBS RSii if you want them for parts, PM me.:beer: 

These the valves? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BBS-Valve-adapt...400137671493?cmd=ViewItem&hash=item5d2a105345


----------



## Permaslowedvr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Did anyone ever find where to get these?


----------

